# Original air date



## gentry (May 1, 2009)

I switched from Dish and moved to DTV. I have an R15-100. On my DISH 625 I was able to see Episode numbers/original air dates of any show on the guide. It would also indicate if it was a new episode, season finale, etc.

Does the same exist on DTV? I'm pulling my hair out going through my recordings trying to find new (or recently aired) episodes. Might seem like a small thing, but it's really a deal breaker for me.


----------



## gentry (May 1, 2009)

I tried some different terms searching and found the following:

www. dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56612

www. dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54264

Now...can someone tell me which units DO display this data? This is a huge step backwards for me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I apologize, I don't have an R15 handy to check. I can tell you that the R22 DVR, as well as the HR20/HR21/HR22/HR23 series DVRs all show original air date in the extended info.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry the R15 series DOES NOT show that info. Only the year it was aired. Yes the R22 series as well as HD HR units will show that info.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The only program guide info DISH sends over the satellite that DirecTV does not is the "episode number". HOWEVER different models of DirecTV receivers format and display different amounts of guide data.

Like a few posters said, the R22 (Standard-Definition DVR) and the High-Definition models do show the original airdate, cast members, and director (when available) while the R15 series does not. However, an old legacy RCA DirecTV box I purchased in 2004 shows more guide info than the latest top-of-the-line DirecTV receivers!!

It still escapes me why a unit like the R15 with a 160Gb hard drive cannot display all the guide data that an ancient RCA (non-DVR) receiver can.


----------



## jfor26 (Dec 4, 2006)

Tell me about it. I switched from dish to directv and this is one of the features I miss the most. its really is hard getting along without it.


----------



## MCWHAMMER (May 7, 2009)

This one little thing has been the death of me. Many shows I like don't even have descriptions (And no one on their end will tell me who is at fault for that), just the title of the show. What am I supposed to do with a title?

So, because of this, I end up recording things that aren't new, or episodes I didn't intend to record... it never ends.

If they just typed "NEW" anywhere in the description, I'd be happy. I can't go off of 2009 (Which is rare to see in a desc., but I do sometimes see it for Live programs, or Major network progs) as a descriptor.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I would see if you could upgrade your DVR to the R22 if possible. Like you, I love being able to see the original air date.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MCWHAMMER said:


> If they just typed "NEW" anywhere in the description, I'd be happy. I can't go off of 2009 (Which is rare to see in a desc., but I do sometimes see it for Live programs, or Major network progs) as a descriptor.


And guess what? The year only is available for viewing if the show is still in the program guide on the R15 series! Yup, after the show is recorded and the guide moves on, only the long description is available for viewing.

But there is a trick with an R15 to see the episode TITLE if you only have one instance of the show recorded (no folder). Do a search for the show. Even if it only aired once, the RECORDED copy will show up in the search results. Now, exit the search and then enter search again and choose RECENT SEARCHES. Choose the show in question and you will see the episode title.

For many common shows like Law & Order which seem to have endless reruns available on various DirecTV channels, you can go to a website like TVGUIDE.COM and get a listing of all the aired episodes and their titles, original air dates, and all the other info missing from the program guide.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> And guess what? The year only is available for viewing if the show is still in the program guide on the R15 series! Yup, after the show is recorded and the guide moves on, only the long description is available for viewing.
> 
> But there is a trick with an R15 to see the episode TITLE if you only have one instance of the show recorded (no folder). Do a search for the show. Even if it only aired once, the RECORDED copy will show up in the search results. Now, exit the search and then enter search again and choose RECENT SEARCHES. Choose the show in question and you will see the episode title.
> 
> For many common shows like Law & Order which seem to have endless reruns available on various DirecTV channels, you can go to a website like TVGUIDE.COM and get a listing of all the aired episodes and their titles, original air dates, and all the other info missing from the program guide.


Very cool!! I'll have to try that on my R15-100


----------



## hitechluddite (Feb 10, 2006)

One of the old firmware versions for the R-15 showed original air date... I missed it when they took it away. You know you can go into the record series option and select to only have it record first run episodes.


----------

